# Weirded out by dh touching breast



## tiredwife&sahm (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't even know how to fix this.

I breastfed all of my children who are a year apart. During that time my dh wouldn't bother my breast cause he knew it was uncomfortable to me since the babies got nutrition from there. So he hadn't really bothered my breast now for about 5 years. Well I don't have to breastfeed anymore and last night during sex he wanted to kiss on my breast and I was immediately turned off. I was so freaked out by the whole thing that I couldn't even enjoy having sex. He was just so adamant about kissing my breast and was actually getting upset because I was not receptive. I understood but I could not shake the feeling that it was nasty for him to mess with them. I'm just wondering if there are other women that have gone through this and if so how did you overcome it? For whatever reason, I can't seem to see them as something sexual anymore it's almost like now that my children used them no one can touch them every again.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

You are a mother now , and it sounds like that is the only way you see yourself, and that you feel the breasts are only for feeding babies. 

But you are a sexual human being too right? Was he able to touch them before you ever got pregnant and had kids?


----------



## tiredwife&sahm (Jan 4, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> You are a mother now , and it sounds like that is the only way you see yourself, and that you feel the breasts are only for feeding babies.
> 
> But you are a sexual human being too right? Was he able to touch them before you ever got pregnant and had kids?


Yes he was able to touch them before the kids and I never really lost my interest in sex after kids. It's just something about him touching my breast that made my skin crawl even now as I think about it.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Perhaps some DIY aversion therapy can help. Let him touch them outside of sex. Just a quick squeeze/grope until you feel comfortable with him doing that. Then, take it up a notch.

You could also check into a sex therapist. A therapist might be able to help you with the root cause of you denying part of your body to your husband.

Good luck.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dear OP, I second Mr. Lump's advice above. If you really love your hubby and want the best for your marriage, I see no harm in getting professional help. Who knows, maybe your husband and you will learn a thing or two.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

My wife actually has something similar. Her nipples are incredibly sensitive she says and outside of her being turned on they are completely off limits. She often describes the same way as feeling like she wanted to crawl out of her skin, they are just really sensitive. 

However when she is aroused and turned on, it feels really good to her, and I can suck, touch, play, squeeze and tweek! It is a strange thing to me because I love my nipples touched, played with, whatever. Sometimes my wife will even rub them for me when I fall asleep... maybe TMI?  

Anyway is it a feeling or is it a thought that creeps you out?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Can't help you except to say you're not alone. My wife has never let me anywhere near hers. She's never articulated exactly why, but it seems she just doesn't see them as sexual in nature.


----------

